# IBguard. Has anyone seen this stuff and tried it?



## ISDExecutor71

Just saw this stuff on the counter at my local pharmacy. I looked it up. It uses peppermint oil. Anyone know if this stuff is legit, or if its just another scam?

Here is a link to the website.

http://www.ibgard.com/HOME.aspx


----------



## annie7

i haven't tried IBGard but i just read the following article about it which includes the results of a clinical trial and says that there was a presentation made about it at the Digestive Disease Week conference. so it's not a scam. there is clinical evidence that it can help, at least a little.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/MeetingCoverage/DDW/51604?xid=nl_mpt_DHE_2015-05-19&eun=g203337d0r


----------



## Leo41

Hmmm.... looks like just a peppermint oil supplement. Peppermint they say calms the spasms as a natural antispasmodic. Haven't tried it myself as I have been on antispasmodics Bentyl and Levbid, and afraid using peppermint too would be too much bowel slowing and push me into constipation.

I am hoping though to wean off the above if I can get things calmed down more and then going to a peppermint oil to maintain. I wonder if this stuff is the same or really better than another type. If anyone tries it please report back.

To the original poster... if you are having spasms, and are not using anything else I would say get it, and try it. Peppermint oil is noted to help with IBS, but I think I remember can cause heartburn.


----------



## annie7

from the way they describe it in that article, it sounds like IBSGard is formulated to make it much less apt to cause heartburn.

but yes, i see your point about the possible constipation issue also. that's one reason why i don't take any peppermint oils, pills etc any more. i did try quite a few of them a long time ago but for me they didn't help with pain or spasms and also aggravated my GERD. but that's me-- we're all different in how we react to supplements, etc.


----------



## Leo41

annie7 said:


> from the way they describe it in that article, it sounds like IBSGard is formulated to make it much less apt to cause heartburn.
> 
> but yes, i see your point about the possible constipation issue also. that's one reason why i don't take any peppermint oils, pills etc any more. i did try quite a few of them a long time ago but for me they didn't help with pain or spasms and also aggravated my GERD. but that's me-- we're all different in how we react to supplements, etc.


What have you done since to help with the spasms and pain?


----------



## annie7

when i can, i lie down for a little while with a microwaveable heating pad (not too hot) on my belly and often do colon massage through the heating pad or turn it on it's side, roll it up and use it that way to massage the part that hurts. either way, it often helps relax the spams and relieve the pain. and the heat is soothing as well.

when the pain is really bad, i take librax. that always works. i don't take it too often because it can cause constipation as a side effect, although so far i've never had that happen to me.


----------



## Terry Hulse

I have used this medicine for 2 weeks and after probably 5 years of on again off again stomach bloating and pain. This medicine has worked for me. I will continue to take it .


----------



## Caz2711

I take Colpermin, which is essentially the same thing - peppermint oil tablets designed to release in the colon. I've found they make little difference, but my spasms are severe so I also take Buscopan (which helps a little). I would say it is no harm giving it a try, it could work for you, just dont eat an hour after taking them as they might digest in your stomach instead and then you'll get horrible heartburn.

Also, peppermint supplements can make your BM burn a little when coming out (think of minty freshness, but in your back passage!). It's nothing to be concerned about, but be aware so you don't freak out when it first happens!!!


----------



## Leo41

My 2 cents... I have tried peppermint oil (from Heather's) in cap form.. it did a little, but not a lot for me. However peppermint tea (also from Heather's) for me has been unbelievable how well it has worked to relieve and stop dead spasms and cramping. Two hot/warms big cups a day at work (basically I am sipping on it the whole time) is a night and day difference for me in being able to function. Watch the heartburn though.


----------



## cwellsnj

I haven't tried this product but I have tried other peppermint oil capsules. They are very soothing.


----------



## legbuh

I just got back from my GI doc visit (literally 30 minutes ago) and he recommended I try IBGuard. He was actually surprised I hadn't heard of it since I always let him know of new things (like enteregam, etc).

I bought a box and just took one. We shall see. 

I shall report back if it does anything.


----------



## jaumeb

Yes legbuh. We'll be waiting for your reports.


----------



## legbuh

It's only the first day since taking it, and could be partly placebo.. but I had a good day yesterday. I took my first IBGuard the previous afternoon.

No burping of peppermint. My first BM the next morning there was a hint of peppermint.. 

Yesterday I took it right away in the morning on an empty stomach. Didn't eat until lunch (I cycle intermittent fasting and I'm on a IF regime right now).

Went shopping, and didn't have any issues. And didn't have another BM until this morning. I felt like last night I could have sat down to go, but chose not to (why not! I never have had that option before so I was enjoying it).

So... so far so good. I'm only taking one pill and still taking my imodium 2x a day (at least). One in the morning, one in the mid afternoon. I also started taking cholestyeramine at night before bed again after a horrific trip for Thanksgiving (bad bile D on the way home). I may slowly stop taking this to see how things go.

I also take 1TBSP Konsyl fiber after lunch mixed with Filmjolk or Kefir.

I had a great chat with my doc at my last appt where he recommended it. He explained that I have Post Infectious IBS-D and that not only did I probably mess up my flora a little bit, the major cause of my IBS-D is intestinal nerve damage from the bacterial infection I had. The peppermint is supposed to calm the gut.

I will keep updated over the next few weeks. This Sunday morning I am attending our kids Christmas program which will be something out of my normal schedule that tends to upset my gut (we normally attend saturday evenings). A full church, 9:30 am... good test.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for the update. It is good that you listed everything you are taking. There are quite a few things in the mix.


----------



## Gamin

From the pics alone I can tell its a scam.

I swear they used the exact same pics for an antidepressant supplement I saw few years ago that magically disappeared from all stores. From the name alone I thought 'IBS GUARD' would be some kind of catching can that goes in your pants to keep you from making a huge mess...


----------



## peachblossom

My doctor suggested it but it was almost impossible to find. One thing I would note is that the clinical trial it proudly cites is ridiculously tiny. It may be perfectly valid but a study of under 100 persons is rather a joke, especially when one considers the millions of people who might be eager to participate in a trial for our problems. I admit to being at the "will try anything" stage and will give this a try.


----------



## legbuh

I found it at a CVS. I was in the section with pepto, imodium, etc looking for it and couldn't find it. Then there was this big display up above the highest shelf purely dedicated to it. So they are spending serious money to hype this.

My doc tells me about it and it's displayed almost too obvious to notice at CSV..

But...

I have to say taking 1 now 2 a day with my imodium I've actually seen improvement. I want to try other peppermint pills though.

With these every now and then it's like the break open early in my stomach and I'm burping peppermint... not in a bad way... just I can tell it's there. And every now and then I get a hint out back.. again, not in a bad way.. in a "that's peppermint" way.  Almost refreshing.

I can say compared to Enteregam this stuff has shown a lot more promise.


----------



## PD85

Leo41 said:


> My 2 cents... I have tried peppermint oil (from Heather's) in cap form.. it did a little, but not a lot for me. However peppermint tea (also from Heather's) for me has been unbelievable how well it has worked to relieve and stop dead spasms and cramping. Two hot/warms big cups a day at work (basically I am sipping on it the whole time) is a night and day difference for me in being able to function. Watch the heartburn though.


It appears that the heather's peppermint oil capsules are enteric coated now... I don't believe they were in the past. you could perhaps give pepogest or ibgard, or even heather's another chance if you wanted to.

personally peppermint supplements have not helped me.


----------



## NYC Girl

Hi all. I am new to this forum, but I just had to join and talk about my experience with IBguard. In a nutshell? Awesome. I have severe IBS with excruciating pain at times. I could be out and it hits like a freight train, and my "flight response" is to get home as soon as I can, which is very hard to do if I am at work. I would have "episodes" that could last up to 6-8 hours, and at least 4 hours of that in extreme pain. I started IBguard 9 weeks ago, and it has changed my life. I take 2 in the morning as soon as I wake up, and 2 at night, and my stomach is CALM. I have not had 1 issue before that, whereas I was having at LEAST an issue every 2 weeks before. I love this stuff. I know it is still early (only 9 weeks in) but I can state at this time, it really has helped me immensely. I don't have any issue with reflux either. I just make sure when I take them, that I have a lot of water with them, and that I don't take them and lie straight down, giving them time to work through the system. If you are having pain associated with IBS, I would definitely recommend you trying these!


----------



## legbuh

Thanks for sharing, NYC Girl.

I am finding that it is still working pretty well. I take one in the morning with 1 imodium 30 minutes before eating.

then I take another at around 2pm with another imodium most days. If I am going to be around home most of the day I skip the IBGuard at 2pm (but still do the imodium).

I really think it's working pretty well. I've not taken 4 a day like you, but I may try.  They are pretty expensive so I am trying to use as little as possible.


----------



## SiboNoMore

My story (yours may be different!):

*ibs-D* (with GERD) most of my life (over 65)---

Summer 2014 went off of ranitidine (Zantac) and went on "Fast Tract" diet....GERD at night gone in one week. Haven't needed an antacid since then, but still had ibs.

Because of these results got suspicious of *SIBO* (small intestinal overgrowth). Went to GI doctor and got tested....very positive SIBO....treated with antibiotics, probiotics and citrucelle....This helped a bunch, but did not control ibs-D completely....Had been taking enteric coated peppermint oil which helped only a small amount.

December 1, 2015 started taking *ib-gard* trying different schedules....Since January 1st, I have found something that works for me.

*Briefly:*

At least 30 min *before solid food*: 2 *citrucelle* tablets, 1 *ib-gard*, 1 *VSL#3*.. with *circa 10 oz of water or tea*...1-2 hours later (may have breakfast in between) I take a *second ib-gard*. I swear that I can feel its calming effect very quickly (within 1-3 hrs).

Through the day, I eat mindfully usually smaller meals....relatively lactose free & nothing deep-fried....Will take Beano and/or Lacto just before consuming if eating beans, cabbage family, a lot of carbohydrates, or dairy. Although *not* celiac, large amounts of cookies, brownies, ice cream, or cake cause issues.

30 mins before dinner I take *1 NOW brand enteric coated peppermint oil* capsule.

At bedtime, I take one *Gas-X* (simethicone) and one *Align* tablet, and *cranberry extract*.

This is the best I've been in many years..

*NOTES*: Lotronex, lomotil, Levsin, Imodium and Pepto-bismol...all either made me feel lousy from side effects and/or did not work. Imodium and Zantac may have actually have contributed to my SIBO. I feel that I could not have gotten rid of the SIBO without the one course of antibiotics a year ago.


----------



## Sierrafoxxtrott

I have been trying the ibguard. While taking this I was extremely bloated and had a feeling of having rock hard impacting in my intestines. I could not even button my pants. I could feel air moving around caused a lot of pain. I stopped taking it and the very next day had the symptoms of A_ibs. The smell was awful. Smelled like gut rot. I don't recommend this.


----------



## jaumeb

Sierrafoxxtrott said:


> I have been trying the ibguard. While taking this I was extremely bloated and had a feeling of having rock hard impacting in my intestines. I could not even button my pants. I could feel air moving around caused a lot of pain. I stopped taking it and the very next day had the symptoms of A_ibs. The smell was awful. Smelled like gut rot. I don't recommend this.


Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## APR

IBGuard certainly didn't eliminate my IBS symptoms, but it definitely made a difference. It reduced the severity of the pain and in some cases, somewhat improved stool consistency (still mushy, but some of the time was at least somewhat formed).

The question I have for people is what difference did you notice between IBGuard and other brands of peppermint pills? A while ago, I switched to a different brand of peppermint pills because of the tremendous price difference. But since switching, my IBS seems to have gotten worse. I am uncertain whether this is just a coincidence or if for some reason, the current peppermint pills I'm using are less effective than IBGuard. Any ideas?

At this point, I am tempted to buy a box of the IBGuard to see if they work better than my current peppermint pills. If I weren't taking peppermint pills, my IBS symptoms would be even worse, but at this point, the symptoms are problematic anyway. Virtually everyday, I get pain and diarrhea to varying degrees. Oftentimes, I will get just a small amount of diarrhea at a time, but it will be very frequent. The majority of the time, it is not liquidy, but is the consistency of pudding (sorry for the graphic description!). Needless to say, it's a pain to clean up and the act of cleaning up seems to actually trigger more diarrhea, even if just the tinniest bit more. Even if it is not as often or as much, it comes with continuous discomfort that can make it hard to sleep--and you don't exactly feel like going out and doing anything then.

I'm just not sure whether my IBS has gotten worse or if these peppermint pills just don't help as much as the IBGuard did. -APR


----------



## jaumeb

I don't know, APR.


----------



## Dorothy8

Funny, it doesn't work total 100% but several years ago I started buying Altoids and keeping them in the car mostly. I found in the morning when I had to leave the house for whatever soon as I got in the car I had a few Altoids and they so quiet down my spasm and discomfort. I never am without them. And now recently I am hearing about peppermint oils and such. It really does help me a lot.


----------



## Militia99

I have been using IBGard now for 4 months. I take 1 capsule every morning with LOTS of water (recommended is at least 8oz) to start my day. I've found that it has helped with my IBS flares significantly!! I have noticed that if I do not drink enough water or eat too soon (recommended eating at least 30 mins before or after) after taking the capsule that I get heartburn. I have my good and bad days, but since taking IBGard I've noticed that my GI is much calmer. I still get some flares from time to time but overall I think this is the only thing I've found to help in the general day-to-day. Its much less harsh then taking other antispasmodics and less side effects.

My only negative thought about this is that while reading the ingredients I noticed that the capsule itself contains artificial dyes. I'm wondering if this could cause any problems in the long run? Has anyone tried any other peppermint oil supplements or has recommendations of things to try in the US?


----------



## Prodgirl

My GI dr just told me yesterday I've most likely got IBS. He said to try the IBSGard and an antibiotic Xifaxin (sp?). I'm waiting to have my insurance approve the antibiotic, in the meantime, he gave me 14 capsules of the IBSGard. I've only taken three of them and feel better than I have in months!

Before ordering these, has anyone else tried them and had success?

And if so, are you still taking them everyday or just during a flare, I'd prefer to avoid flares... Not sure how many I should order since I'm not certain this is a rest of my life fix.


----------



## Uniqueangel

It works bought it last night and I took it this morning and omg the best.. I'm glad I got it thou..


----------



## D22

This is the first time I've ever written a review for any product. I have not had chronic IB as many of you do. About six weeks ago I started having for the first time an attack of diverticulitis. I had no idea how difficult and painful that would be. The actual diverticulitis infection, after a lot of antibiotics, resolved after about 2 1/2 weeks. It then became (according to my doctors) a matter of postinfection irritable bowel syndrome. For over three weeks I had severe daily pain, diarrhea and loss of appetite. I lost a great deal of weight in the past six weeks. 
Somewhere, I read about IBGuard and asked my gastroenterologist if he was familiar with it. He said that it may help and that it would be fine to take. I had been taking prescription anti-spasmodics which really didn't help much. I tried the IBGuard off and on for several days and thought I was having some success, but still having frequent pain. So I finally decided to take it as directed three times a day every day. Within 48 hours there was substantial improvement. It's only been less than a week at this point, but I credit the IBGuard with completely stopping the pain I was having in the center of my stomach and also greatly reducing the diarrhea so that I can get on with my recovery. My appetite has also significantly improved. The only other change I made within this time was to switch from a general probiotic to Align, which is supposed to be specifically researched and good for IBS. 
I am convinced that the IBguard, and probably the Align, have dramatically improved my situation and I recommend them. Yes, as everyone says, the Ibguard is expensive. But, to me, definitely worth it, And with no side effects.


----------



## Pink Queen

I use this and have had good results.


----------



## JRandolphTX

Hi everyone, I'm new here but have tried both IB Gard and FD Gard. I was diagnosed with gastritis/ulcers/IBS back in February and have taken IB Gard off and on. It seemed to help, but is pretty expensive. I believe it was around $25 for 48 pills. I had a follow-up appointment with the gastro and he recommended FD (Functional Dyspepsia) Gard because the discomfort was occurring above my navel. That one is around $25 for 24 pills. Two pills is the recommended dosage, so it can get a little pricey. I just started the FD Gard, but when I have taken it I have noticed it has helped.


----------



## Akn1965

I heard peppermint oil capsules lower blood pressure.A low BP Patient should not take that supplement.Is that so?

Thanks.


----------



## ormaman333

Good to see some positive results


----------



## Dutch3ss

Hi I just started IBgard and FDgard. My IBS pain usually centers in the epigastric area, but i experience bloating as well. The GI doc gave me some samples as an alternative to Levsin/ hyoscyamine. The Levsin caused loads of side effects. Nausea, diarrhea, higher BP in combination with amitriptyline. Third day on no levsin (second day was tough with cramping), first day on FDgard and IBgard. So far its a pretty good day. Tolerable levels of cramping.

I am excited to have less meds on my list, because I was using Zofran for the nausea caused by the Levsin. Too many jars of pills!

Do wonder about the Caraway in FDgard, since I want to try a fodmap diet. caraway is fennel, which is in the limit food category.

Ill keep you posted!


----------



## APR

I never heard of FDgard. It's for "functional dyspepsia".

I was reading the symptoms of functional dyspepsia, and I was wondering: once in a while after I eat, I will burp and a little bit of food will actually come up--is that a symptom of functional dyspepsia? And by "after I eat", I mean any time within the first couple of hours or so after eating.

It doesn't happen enough to worry about, but I just wondered what this was about.


----------



## waldo955

Here's what I really think about IBgard : since more than 10 years, I need to take ibuprofen, weekly at the beginning, and years after years, I need more and more ibuprofen, until almost daily lately months. There's exactly 1 month today, I've tried the very expensive IBgard, for excactly 21 consecutive days. I've followed prescription exactly like it supposed to be, between 30 and 90 minutes before meals. While these 21 days, only 1 time I take ibuprofen. No Migraines and less Abdominal Pain. I have to say that It had been several years that it had not happened.

To make sure and for saving money, I've stopped the treatment after 21 days, and after about 3-4 days, headhache has been back and ibuprofen too. I've just reexperiencing treatment last monday and it's ok for now. I don't kwon what happen for next week, but now, it works very well for me.

I try to save money again, so I've found Pepogest on Amazon. Pepogest is cheaper and seems to be equivalent. Maybe I could talk about Pepogest when I got it.


----------



## GBFreek

Have Pi-IBS (supposedly) and started IBGard two days ago to see if it would knock out some of my intestinal unease - will report back. Taking one in morning and one in evening.


----------



## dholland01

Hi I have had this problem for quite a while. It is not diaherra but i have at least 5 bowel movements a day. Sometimes very urgent bm. I went for colonoscopy it was all good. Dr said i have a touch of ibs. Could anyone help me what to do. I take 2 imodiums every otherday which helps. But im worried its to much immodium. I also tried ibguard and didnt help. Please help


----------



## shadytree

I use a different kind of peppermint oil capsule and it works very well.


----------



## rosenberg

Although I definitely am happy that this product has worked to relieve symptoms for people, I cannot consider this a cure or a fix.

I get it, some have had ibs for 20+years and any relief is a difference between night and day.

Its funny because when I originally had ibs symptoms, I took this and I actually did feel better the next day. but peppermint gives me really bad acid reflux if I take it too long.

the one thing to point out is, yes this relieves and calms down intestines but it is like a band aid. don't get me wrong, I still drink peppermint tea and even have the pills on my desk just in case. but I cannot in my head believe this is a cure when I know its not actually treating the underlying problem. on top of this, IBguard is extremely expensive. there is something fishy. why are all these doctors recommending it all the sudden? why not just regular coated peppermint pills? I feel this is a business move and employees have been hired to push this product on doctors. maybe I am just being skeptical and negative but that's what I feel anyways.

for those of you who are struggling with ibs-d, definitely look into l-glutamine and probiotics. this is one combination in which I have actually read a lot of success stories.

(I cant copy and paste the link for some reason) google "100% working treatment for my ibs" it is the first link with web address "patient.info..".. read the reviews, many people have confirmed success


----------

